# Barista Touch, Grind changes when making several cups



## StefanH (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys

I usually just make a cup of coffee for myself, and i get nice consistant extractions. but when i have visitors and make several cups right after each other, the extraction changes from the 2nd cup. it starts to extract way too much or even totally blocking. 

Before i realized the issue i had big problems adjusting it for new beans. now i wait 5 min then its fine. 

could it be heat issue of the grinder? my grinder setting is 4 at the grinder and 11 on the wheel. but the issue has been there always with many different settings.

anybody has the same experience?


----------

